# can't install postgresql84 with HEIMDAL_KRB5



## vasyun (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello!
Excuse me for my English
Can anybody help me?
Can't install postgresql84 with HEIMDAL_KRB5 on fresh FreeBSD8.0

System

```
test# uname -a
FreeBSD test.spb.unicum.ru 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
test#
```
Ports

```
test# portmaster -a
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports
===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates
===>>> All ports are up to date
test#
```
Error

```
msgfmt -o po/zh_TW.mo po/zh_TW.po
cc -O2 -pipe -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -fno-
strict-aliasing -fwrapv -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -fPIC -DPIC -DFRONTEND -DUNSAFE_STAT_OK -I. -I../../../src/include 
-I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I../../../src/port -I../../../src/port -
DSO_MAJOR_VERSION=5  -c -o fe-auth.o fe-auth.c
fe-auth.c:66: error: static declaration of 'krb5_free_unparsed_name' follows non-static declaration
/usr/local/include/krb5-protos.h:1922: error: previous declaration of 'krb5_free_unparsed_name' was here
gmake[1]: *** [fe-auth.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client/work/postgresql-8.4.7/src/interfaces/libpq'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
test#
```


----------



## minimike (Feb 10, 2011)

Got the same. Switch to MIT Kerberos (it's stronger) and it will resolve your problem.


----------



## vasyun (Feb 10, 2011)

I remove heimdal and install krb5
then installing samba and get error:

```
===>  postgresql-client-8.4.7 is marked as broken: You must remove heimdal's /usr/bin/krb5-config and /usr/lib/libkrb5.so*, and set 
NO_KERBEROS=true in /etc/make.conf to build successfully with MIT-KRB.
*** Error code 1
```

After remove libkrb5.so* and edit /etc/make.conf

```
test# cd /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client
cyrus-sasl-2.1.23_3 depends on shared library: pq.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for pq.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.7 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.7 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.7 depends on shared library: krb5.3 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.7 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ldap-2.4.7 in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.23 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.23 depends on shared library: sasl2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for sasl2.2 in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.23_3 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.23_3 depends on shared library: pq.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for pq.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.7 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.7 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.7 depends on shared library: krb5.3 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.7 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ldap-2.4.7 in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.23 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.23 depends on shared library: sasl2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for sasl2.2 in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.23_3 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.23_3 depends on shared library: pq.5 - not found
```


----------

